

Deciphering Beanish - The Language from xkcd's Time - elemeno
https://beanishlang.wordpress.com/

======
fxj
le mi varkiclaflo'i cu culno lo angila

[http://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/hovercraft.htm](http://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/hovercraft.htm)

